# Terrifying show from my childhood



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 11, 2022)

When I was in kindergarten, they used to make us watch this old, low budget produced puppet show on PBS that was from the 70's to teach letters and early reading skills. I thought maybe I hallucinated it but I found it on You Tube.  Then the memories came flashing back. I can't remember one kid who actually enjoyed this. I knew a few who pretended but I think most were horrified.   Most low budget public access educational kid's shows from the 70's kinda were scary. They were never intended to be creepy but they just ended up turning out that way.   The characters were all called Mr or Miss Letter. The only female characters were A,E,I, and U. "Miss A" was the most horrifying.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 12, 2022)

I never watched this as a kid, but it's another one of those weird shoestring budget educational children's shows for public access TV from the 1970's. 






You can tell they had a shoe string budget with is one.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Those look extremely creepy. I only have one show from my childhood that I think was terrifying:





You teenage furs dont know about the trauma of witnessing the birth of early low budget CGI!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Those look extremely creepy. I only have one show from my childhood that I think was terrifying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to see infomercials for VHS copies of this cartoon. I was like, "In what universe would a child want to watch that?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I used to see infomercials for VHS copies of this cartoon. I was like, "In what universe would a child want to watch that?"


I definitely remember hiding behind the couch during its thankfully brief time on air.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

You fools, my childhood was books and not tv


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> You fools, my childhood was books and not tv


I too also read tons of books and am currently typing this in a room full of my books.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Apr 14, 2022)

This thread is highly cursed


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 14, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> This thread is highly cursed


Yes, yes it is.


----------

